# Server 2003, IIS & cURL



## Damonc (May 9, 2001)

Hi,
I'm trying to get cURL running on a Server 2003 system for some PHP scripts.

PHP and IIS work perfectly, in a phpinfo file it tells me that curl is enabled, I can also enter curl into the command line and it works.. however I can't get php to execute it.. I've set it up on a linux system before, but never windows.. I know the php scripts work, as they've been tested on a linux server, so its gotta be a curl config issue. I've attached a screenshot of the phpinfo section on curl.

Any suggestions?


----------

